# Increase Your Grip Strength with Microfiber Gloves



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Increase Your Grip Strength with Microfiber Gloves*

Have you ever gone to wipe off a coating of wax or paint sealant using a plush microfiber towel only to experience that when you tried to make your wipe your hand moved but the microfiber towel stayed behind?

I have and it's kind of annoying but here's why this happens...

The coating of wax or paint sealant has a grip on your car's paint and what you're trying to do is to loosen and wipe this coating off but when you place the face of a folded microfiber towel against this coating the force and power required to cause the nap of the microfiber to slice in and gently lift the coating off is often times greater then your bare hands strength and ability to grip the microfiber towel and move it over the surface while at the same time keeping the working face of the towel engaged with the coating but moving over the surface at the same time.

Usually what happens is the towel more or less stays in place and your hand clumsily looses it's hold of the microfiber towel.

Recently I buffed out a classic *1972 Dodge Challenger* and as part of the project I wanted to apply a second coating of wax to ensure,

*

Uniform coverage and thus uniform protection
Uniform appearance
*
I machine applied a coating of Meguiar's new Ultimate Paste Wax and then used some very plush microfiber towels to wipe off the residue. While the wax removed easily enough that I could have done it without the use of the microfiber gloves, I found that the microfiber gloves dramatically increased my Grip Strength over the Microfiber Towel which made dramatically easier to carefully, and gently remove the wax so as not to struggle.

The analogy I use is the example of wearing those work gloves that have a rubber texture to the face of them when lifting and carrying heavy, large awkward items, like furniture. Most people have enough grip strength in their hands to grab onto a portion of the piece of furniture, lift it and carry it to a new location but wearing a set of gloves like described above increases your grip strength and this makes it easier to grip and hold the item.

If you have a lot of furniture to move this will reduce the amount of energy required so you'll be less tired and fatigued.

Wearing Microfiber Gloves while gripping microfiber towels provides these same types of benefits and if you've never tried this I think you like it and agree that it will make wiping the wax or paint sealant off an entire car easier and faster while require less energy and effort.

*A machine applied coating of wax drying on the paint*









*Wearing Microfiber Gloves to increase my Grip Strength over the Microfiber Towels*



























Finished and the Microfiber Gloves made the task easier and faster and in my opinion reduces the potential to inflict accidental marring from struggling to maintain your grip over the microfiber towel.





































The microfiber towels I used for this project are very plush and gentle to delicate finishes but using Microfiber Gloves makes them even easier to use.

One thing for sure... after investing your time, energy and perspiration into a detailing project that's important to you, the last thing you want to do is struggle removing a coating of wax or paint sealant and usually by this time of the project you're already starting to get tired.

If you've never worn Microfiber Gloves to remove wax off a car, give it a try and if you find, like me, that it does increase your Grip Strength and thus makes the task faster, easier and safer... then come back here and post your experience.

*Mario, the happy owner taking his baby home...*


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great write up Mike and what a car!

I have to thank you for your video on YouTube describing how to clay a car, I recognised it was you in you profile pic. That video really got me into detailing and showed how taking the care and time pays off! Top job!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Great idea and info! I always find the bliddy mf cloth stays put and Im wiping the bodywork with my hand!

Where can I get a pair of these!?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice! love the workshop!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff off to check ebay...:thumb:
I see waxamomo on ebay with the cobras which are the same used by autogeek.

Here is one from the vaults...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=28159


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Took your advice Mike, purchased a pair of mf gloves. Such a great idea. I hate leaving fingerprints on the door when I open/close the doors to clean the sills.



centenary said:


> Great idea and info! I always find the bliddy mf cloth stays put and Im wiping the bodywork with my hand!
> 
> Where can I get a pair of these!?


Waxamomo sell them, I purchased a pair earlier today from them.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Great shout mike. Do you wear Nitrile gloves at all during your details?

I wear these throughout 90% of my details. Purely because i value my safety and understand the dangers of using chemicals on a long term basis. 

With this in mind, i also use them whilst applying and buffing LSPs. The nitrile gloves are brilliant as your hands dont sweat. Infact, i do have slight eczema and they are even fine with that.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

great idea.im currently eyeing up a set of poorboys after reading this.


i wear the nitrile gloves miglior for the same reasons you state.wouldnt be without them :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

What a motor  

Regarding the Microfiber gloves we have a few pairs knocking around and find they really come in to there own when applying and removing wheel sealants.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

james b said:


> What a motor
> 
> Regarding the Microfiber gloves we have a few pairs knocking around and find they really come in to there own when applying and removing wheel sealants.


What would be the advantage when applying wheel sealants? I'm planning on doing mine next week and would appreciate the advice :thumb: thanks


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Just orderd 2 pairs of Microfibre Gloves off Waxamomo, and they are cheaper by going through the link on here then they are on Ebay.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I always use these from Wurth:










They have a thin rubber layer on the inside which helps to grip the pad perfectly. :thumb:


----------

